# rtorrent compilation failed



## holms (Jan 2, 2012)

Trying to compile rtorrent and it's failing. This error is hardly wanted to be googled you know..


```
server# make install clean
===>  Building for rtorrent-0.8.9
make  all-recursive
Making all in doc
Making all in src
Making all in core
Making all in display
Making all in input
Making all in rpc
Making all in ui
Making all in utils
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I. -I..     -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -I/usr/local/include/sigc++-2.0
 -I/usr/local/lib/sigc++-2.0/include   -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr/local/include -MT command_dynamic.o\
 -MD -MP -MF .deps/command_dynamic.Tpo -c -o command_dynamic.o command_dynamic.cc
mv -f .deps/command_dynamic.Tpo .deps/command_dynamic.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I. -I..     -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -I/usr/local/include/sigc++-2.0
 -I/usr/local/lib/sigc++-2.0/include   -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr/local/include -MT command_events.o
 -MD -MP -MF .deps/command_events.Tpo -c -o command_events.o command_events.cc
mv -f .deps/command_events.Tpo .deps/command_events.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I. -I..     -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -I/usr/local/include/sigc++-2.0
 -I/usr/local/lib/sigc++-2.0/include   -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr/local/include -MT command_file.o
 -MD -MP -MF .deps/command_file.Tpo -c -o command_file.o command_file.cc
mv -f .deps/command_file.Tpo .deps/command_file.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I. -I..     -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -I/usr/local/include/sigc++-2.0
 -I/usr/local/lib/sigc++-2.0/include   -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr/local/include -MT command_helpers.o
 -MD -MP -MF .deps/command_helpers.Tpo -c -o command_helpers.o command_helpers.cc
mv -f .deps/command_helpers.Tpo .deps/command_helpers.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I. -I..     -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -I/usr/local/include/sigc++-2.0
 -I/usr/local/lib/sigc++-2.0/include   -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr/local/include -MT command_local.o
 -MD -MP -MF .deps/command_local.Tpo -c -o command_local.o command_local.cc
{standard input}: Assembler messages:
{standard input}:7935: Warning: end of file not at end of a line; newline inserted
{standard input}:7969: Error: unknown pseudo-op: `.'
c++: Internal error: Killed: 9 (program cc1plus)
Please submit a full bug report.
See <URL:http://gcc.gnu.org/bugs.html> for instructions.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-p2p/rtorrent/work/rtorrent-0.8.9/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-p2p/rtorrent/work/rtorrent-0.8.9/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-p2p/rtorrent/work/rtorrent-0.8.9.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-p2p/rtorrent/work/rtorrent-0.8.9.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-p2p/rtorrent.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-p2p/rtorrent.
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 3, 2012)

holms said:
			
		

> ```
> {standard input}: Assembler messages:
> {standard input}:7935: Warning: end of file not at end of a line; newline inserted
> {standard input}:7969: Error: unknown pseudo-op: `.'
> ...


I'm guessing you ran out of disk space.


----------



## pete (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi!

I need help!
rtorrent-0.9.2 compilation failed with this message:


```
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I. -I..     -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE   -I/usr/local/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/sigc++-2.0/include   -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr/local/include -MT command_download.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/command_download.Tpo -c -o command_download.o command_download.cc
mv -f .deps/command_download.Tpo .deps/command_download.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I. -I..     -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE   -I/usr/local/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/sigc++-2.0/include   -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr/local/include -MT command_dynamic.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/command_dynamic.Tpo -c -o command_dynamic.o command_dynamic.cc
mv -f .deps/command_dynamic.Tpo .deps/command_dynamic.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I. -I..     -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE   -I/usr/local/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/sigc++-2.0/include   -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr/local/include -MT command_events.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/command_events.Tpo -c -o command_events.o command_events.cc
mv -f .deps/command_events.Tpo .deps/command_events.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I. -I..     -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE   -I/usr/local/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/sigc++-2.0/include   -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr/local/include -MT command_file.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/command_file.Tpo -c -o command_file.o command_file.cc
mv -f .deps/command_file.Tpo .deps/command_file.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I. -I..     -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE   -I/usr/local/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/sigc++-2.0/include   -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr/local/include -MT command_ip.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/command_ip.Tpo -c -o command_ip.o command_ip.cc
mv -f .deps/command_ip.Tpo .deps/command_ip.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I. -I..     -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE   -I/usr/local/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/sigc++-2.0/include   -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr/local/include -MT command_helpers.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/command_helpers.Tpo -c -o command_helpers.o command_helpers.cc
mv -f .deps/command_helpers.Tpo .deps/command_helpers.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I. -I..     -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE   -I/usr/local/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/sigc++-2.0/include   -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr/local/include -MT command_groups.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/command_groups.Tpo -c -o command_groups.o command_groups.cc
mv -f .deps/command_groups.Tpo .deps/command_groups.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I. -I..     -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE   -I/usr/local/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/sigc++-2.0/include   -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr/local/include -MT command_local.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/command_local.Tpo -c -o command_local.o command_local.cc
mv -f .deps/command_local.Tpo .deps/command_local.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I. -I..     -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE   -I/usr/local/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/sigc++-2.0/include   -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr/local/include -MT command_network.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/command_network.Tpo -c -o command_network.o command_network.cc
mv -f .deps/command_network.Tpo .deps/command_network.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I. -I..     -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE   -I/usr/local/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/sigc++-2.0/include   -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr/local/include -MT command_peer.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/command_peer.Tpo -c -o command_peer.o command_peer.cc
mv -f .deps/command_peer.Tpo .deps/command_peer.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I. -I..     -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE   -I/usr/local/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/sigc++-2.0/include   -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr/local/include -MT command_throttle.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/command_throttle.Tpo -c -o command_throttle.o command_throttle.cc
mv -f .deps/command_throttle.Tpo .deps/command_throttle.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I. -I..     -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE   -I/usr/local/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/sigc++-2.0/include   -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr/local/include -MT command_tracker.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/command_tracker.Tpo -c -o command_tracker.o command_tracker.cc
mv -f .deps/command_tracker.Tpo .deps/command_tracker.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I. -I..     -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE   -I/usr/local/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/sigc++-2.0/include   -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr/local/include -MT command_scheduler.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/command_scheduler.Tpo -c -o command_scheduler.o command_scheduler.cc
mv -f .deps/command_scheduler.Tpo .deps/command_scheduler.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I. -I..     -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE   -I/usr/local/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/sigc++-2.0/include   -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr/local/include -MT command_ui.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/command_ui.Tpo -c -o command_ui.o command_ui.cc
mv -f .deps/command_ui.Tpo .deps/command_ui.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I. -I..     -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE   -I/usr/local/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/sigc++-2.0/include   -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr/local/include -MT control.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/control.Tpo -c -o control.o control.cc
mv -f .deps/control.Tpo .deps/control.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I. -I..     -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE   -I/usr/local/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/sigc++-2.0/include   -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr/local/include -MT globals.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/globals.Tpo -c -o globals.o globals.cc
mv -f .deps/globals.Tpo .deps/globals.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I. -I..     -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE   -I/usr/local/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/sigc++-2.0/include   -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr/local/include -MT option_parser.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/option_parser.Tpo -c -o option_parser.o option_parser.cc
mv -f .deps/option_parser.Tpo .deps/option_parser.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I. -I..     -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE   -I/usr/local/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/sigc++-2.0/include   -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr/local/include -MT signal_handler.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/signal_handler.Tpo -c -o signal_handler.o signal_handler.cc
mv -f .deps/signal_handler.Tpo .deps/signal_handler.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I. -I..     -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE   -I/usr/local/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/sigc++-2.0/include   -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr/local/include -MT thread_base.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/thread_base.Tpo -c -o thread_base.o thread_base.cc
mv -f .deps/thread_base.Tpo .deps/thread_base.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I. -I..     -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE   -I/usr/local/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/sigc++-2.0/include   -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr/local/include -MT thread_worker.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/thread_worker.Tpo -c -o thread_worker.o thread_worker.cc
mv -f .deps/thread_worker.Tpo .deps/thread_worker.Po
rm -f libsub_root.a
ar cru libsub_root.a command_download.o  command_dynamic.o command_events.o  command_file.o command_ip.o  command_helpers.o command_groups.o  command_local.o command_network.o  command_peer.o command_throttle.o  command_tracker.o command_scheduler.o  command_ui.o control.o globals.o  option_parser.o signal_handler.o  thread_base.o thread_worker.o 
ranlib libsub_root.a
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I. -I..     -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE   -I/usr/local/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/sigc++-2.0/include   -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr/local/include -MT main.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/main.Tpo -c -o main.o main.cc
mv -f .deps/main.Tpo .deps/main.Po
/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CXX    --mode=link c++  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE   -I/usr/local/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/sigc++-2.0/include   -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr/local/include   -pthread -o rtorrent main.o libsub_root.a  ui/libsub_ui.a  core/libsub_core.a  display/libsub_display.a  input/libsub_input.a  rpc/libsub_rpc.a  utils/libsub_utils.a -lncursesw  -L/usr/local/lib -lsigc-2.0   -L/usr/local/lib -lcurl   -L/usr/local/lib -ltorrent
libtool: link: c++ -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/sigc++-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -pthread -o rtorrent main.o  libsub_root.a ui/libsub_ui.a core/libsub_core.a display/libsub_display.a input/libsub_input.a rpc/libsub_rpc.a utils/libsub_utils.a -lncursesw -L/usr/local/lib /usr/local/lib/libcurl.so -lssl -lcrypto -lz /usr/local/lib/libtorrent.so /usr/local/lib/libsigc-2.0.so -pthread -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-p2p/rtorrent/work/rtorrent-0.9.2/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-p2p/rtorrent/work/rtorrent-0.9.2/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-p2p/rtorrent/work/rtorrent-0.9.2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-p2p/rtorrent/work/rtorrent-0.9.2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-p2p/rtorrent.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-p2p/rtorrent.
```

Used compiler: gcc-4.6.4.20120608
System:        FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE
Port tree is up to date.

Any idea?
Thank You!
Best Regards!


----------

